# Continuous Glucose Monitoring



## tfischer (Apr 8, 2010)

A patient was hooked up to a sensor to monitor the glucose, however, the sensor fell off of the patient twice..only giving us a total of 66 hours of monitoring. 

The code 95250 states _Ambulatory continuous glucose monitoring of interstitial tissue fluid via a subcutaneous sensor for a minimum of 72 hours; sensor placement,hook-up,calibration of monitor,patient training, removal of sensor,and printout of recording_

Even though it was only being monitoring for 66 hours, can we still bill for 95250? The hook-up and all else is included within the 72 hour time right? 

Or Can I only bill for the interpretation and report, 95251?

Thank you,


----------

